# Surround speaker repositioning advice for Atmos 7.1.2 system.



## rockhound76s (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi folks, recently I've made the upgrade from a 7.1 to an Atmos 7.1.2 system, by integrating two new Atmos-enabled speakers into my existing 7.1 system. I'd now like to optimize placement of the side and rear surrounds--bringing them down from their current locations closer to ear level, per Dolby's recommendations for Atmos setup, in an effort to maximize separation of the side and rear surrounds and the overhead sounds from the front Atmos modules.

Current speaker setup:
FR/FL/C - Ascend Sierra 2
FR/FL Atmos module - Atlantic Tech 44-DA
Side Surround R/L - Axiom QS8
Rear Surround R/L - Single Cambridge Aero 3 configured in dual-monopole mode. (I have the other Aero 3 speaker available, it's just not being used currently).

The problems that I'm trying to eliminate are as follows:

The Axiom side surrounds and the Cambridge rear surround are mounted higher than recommended.
The design of the Axiom QS8 projects sounds in four directions (one of which is the ceiling). This is interfering with the reflective overhead sounds of the Atmos-enabled speakers up front.
Room restrictions dictate that the side surrounds are slightly forward (about 1') of the MLP, which is usually not recommended (from what I've read)

After researching speaker placement threads my head is still spinning. I think I have a solution for my room, which I'm hoping others can chime in to offer input (or alternative suggestions). 


I will replace the Axioms with the Cambridge Aeros in the side surround position, bringing them down closer to ear level near the midpoint of the sidewalls. This should(?) eliminate the unwanted ceiling reflections from the side surrounds. Also, since the Cambridge speakers will be forward of the MLP (unavoidable), I will wire them in single monopole mode using only the driver that points back towards the MLP. The other driver will not be used (unless I should?).
I will relocate the Axioms to the back wall on either side of the curtained rear window below the projector , closer to ear level. I'm reasoning that the diffuse nature of these speakers would serve me better at the rear, especially since I don't have rear Atmos speakers to reflect off of the ceiling.

Would anyone be willing to comment or advise if this sounds doable? (Or if I'm committing some obvious faux pas). I realize my setup is less than ideal, but looking to forum expertise to optimize in any way I can.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd lower the QS8'S first. IMHO they have the best potential in the location shown.
If its not out of the question try them at ~48" (floor to top).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey rockhound. Could you post pics of the bac, and right side? Not sure which way to go without seeing those areas. Fwiw though, I agree with you about moving the axioms to the back. I've read that atmos likes direct radiators and I agree with your logic, but if possible I'd sell them and get some DR's that match. If you can(WAF not withstanding), I'd really really try to get the side surrounds moved back(it does look impossible). I've these omi mount ceiling mounts in a longer length. Might be able to put one in the right rear(side) spot. (Can't see it though lol). 
Looks like a few nice axes in the hallway too!


----------



## rockhound76s (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for responding, sorry I've been away for the holiday and didn't respond earlier. 

@brwsaw- thanks for your input. I'll try experimenting first by lowering the QS8s--I really like these speaker. They'll end up halfway up the wall.

@willis7469 - I updated my original post with a couple of pics of the back. I'm struggling with rear placement for two separate rear surrounds, because of the way that the closet juts forward, which blocks the right rear surround from the far right seated position. Also, if I go to two rears, they won't be aligned with the couch (the right rear would be directly behind the middle couch seat, so inline with the center channel, and the left rear surround would be wide left). (And thanks for the compliment on the guitars


----------

